# Craftsman lawnmower engine



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

I have a Craftsman lawnmower with a Tecumseh engine 12.5HP OHV Gold engine numbers are 143 416082 SER 1057D. I know these are not Tecumseh numbers and i need them to look this engine up and get the proper parts to repair it ( Needs a carb kit ) and a spark plug. If anyone could help it would be much appreciated.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You can look up parts for your engine at Sears.com, the part numbers they use are actual Tecumseh part numbers. You can usually look up parts with Sears model numbers at sites that have Tecumseh parts look up as well. Look in the back of the Service manuals and many have a Craftsman to Tecumseh cross reference listed.

You can find links to download service manuals in the sticky post thread of the 4 cycle engine section on this site.


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Thank you 30yearTech, you steered me in the direction to find what i needed.


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Little update on that engine. I soaked the carb over the weekend in the carb dunk tank and put a kit in it this morning. Changed the oil and replaced spark plug and airfilter/precleaner. I choked the engine and it spinned over 3 times and came right to life no other adjustments needed. Engine runs better then any Tecumseh engine i have ever seen. Im thinking about putting just a little bit of 24:1 fuel mix in it and let it run out then storing the engine for something else i may need it for 1 day or selling it. ( The mower itself is pretty much shot ) How much do you think the engine is worth?


----------

